# Bobcat won't move - chain?



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was just plowing snow with the bobcat (763h). It lurched, made a noise, and then stopped. I can only go forward or backwards about 6 inches and then it locks up. I suspect something happened to one of the drive chains. I assume there are chains inside? 

Its colder than you know what outside right now, too. 

To get to the drive system, is it just a matter of tipping the cab and removing a cover somewhere? How does one load it on a trailer to take it to the dealer or is that flat-out about impossible?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Drag it on or we use a bigger loader with pallet forks.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

push yourself on with bucket then when on ramps move 6" at a time until in place.


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

Hamelfire;712989 said:


> push yourself on with bucket then when on ramps move 6" at a time until in place.


Wouldn't that cause more damage to the drivetrain? The wheels are locked up.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

MNBobcat;713009 said:


> Wouldn't that cause more damage to the drivetrain? The wheels are locked up.


It is the only way that I see unless you get a wrecker to pull it on but you are still goint to drag tires


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

Never mind. I get the dumbsh*t award. 

I somehow had kicked the parking brake and had engaged it.  Oh well, I guess being a first time Bobcat owner entitles me to at least one dumb mistake. LOL!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

That was a cheap fix


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

glad you got it "fixed" i bet you $10 you'll never do that again??


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

hopefully you didnt mess anything else up inside it. best of luck to you


----------

